# Masterbuilt Extra Wide or Landmann 3605BGD



## fngman (Nov 8, 2010)

First off there is some great info here...much appreciated.

I am looking to replace my old charcoal smoker and get into propane.  I have been reading through the forum, looking around online and I think i am down to the Masterbuilt Extra Wide or Landmann 3605BGD.  Is the Landmann worth the extra money?  Is there snother model I should be considering?  I will be using it at home and on camping trips.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2010)

Not sure about the new MEW Extra Wide but the Landman Wide Body is very popular...


----------



## cashlow (Nov 13, 2010)

Just bought a Masterbuilt Extra Wide about a month ago and I love it!! We have a big family so the extra room was a must.and at $179 on sale at Bass Pro Shop the price was right.Also purchased a 40lb tank which is really nice. Have used it at least a half dozen times and no complaints.Much easier to control temps than my char-griller duo with side firebox.Hope that Helps


----------



## cstarner (Nov 16, 2010)

I just purchased this same smoker.  I have never used any smoker of any kind before.

There are no step-by-step instructions of any kind that came with this smoker, other than the assembly instructions.

When you used this item, where did you place the wood chips/chunks?

How long did you soak the wood chips/chunks before you used them?

Any startup tips anyone can provide would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## smokeylee (Nov 16, 2010)

Trying to enter the Smoking market and need help. Ready to buy into the propane smoker crazz but need help.Basspro say there out of Landmann 3605bgd and have replaced it with Masterbuilt extra wide. Landmann sell the 3605bgd online for 299 free shipping and basspro online price was 199 plus 20 for shipping.( out of stock at basspro) Seems to be overlooked differences in Landmann and Masterbuilt extra wide. Any advice on where else to buy Landmann 3605bgd online for better pricing?


----------



## phlunkie (Dec 17, 2010)

I got the 3605bgd right before thanksgiving from landmann.  I looked furiously online and ended up getting right from Landmanns site.  Best deal. I justified the cost because I have been looking for the features in this model for a long time, and have not been successful in getting it in person.

I recommend reading this if you are serious about the 3605bgd https://sites.google.com/site/sqwibcooks/family-profiles   (credit to Sqwib)

I had to get a hold of them as I am not getting "clean blue flames".  I have more yellow on low then high.  Landmann is sending me a new HVR.  Customer service has been excellent.


----------

